# Topics > Smart home >  CubeSensors, Koto, smart sensors for smart home, Koto Labs, Ljubljana, Slovenia

## Airicist

Website - cubesensors.com

youtube.com/CubeSensors

facebook.com/KotoLabs

twitter.com/KotoLabs

twitter.com/CubeSensors

linkedin.com/company/cubesensors

Co-founder and CEO - Ales Spetic

"Koto: Smart Sensors for a Healthier Home" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Uncover the simple solutions. With CubeSensors. 

 Published on Oct 22, 2013




> Measuring activity, sleep and food intake can help you make better life choices. Yet it becomes harder to make the right choices if your home or office are working against you. Even small changes in temperature, humidity, air quality, noise, light and barometric pressure can affect how you feel.
> 
> Understanding your indoor environment can help you understand other aspects of your life better. CubeSensors have been carefully designed to measure everything that's going on around you and provide simple solutions that make you feel better.

----------


## Airicist

CubeSensors | Hardware Battlefield 

Published on Jan 8, 2014




> Put a CubeSensor in every room and you'll get a picture of your environment over time in terms of temperature, air quality, humidity, and other factors that'll help you get unparalleled insight into your surroundings. The judges for this qualifying round: Rob Coneybeer of Shasta Ventures, Craig Dalton of DODOcase, and Joey Grover of Livio Radio. Read more here: 
> "CubeSensors Brings Health And Comfort Monitoring To The Whole Home"
> 
> by Jordan Crook
> January 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

CubeSensors interview
February 15, 2013

----------


## Airicist

CubeSensors teaser
February 15, 2013

----------


## Airicist

CubeSensors: Give the gift of a good night's sleep

 Published on Oct 30, 2014




> Sleep shouldn't be complicated. CubeSensors provide simple advice that can help you get the most out of your sleep. Just place a small, stylish, cordless and connected Cube in each room of your home.

----------


## Airicist

Koto: smart sensors for a healthier home

Uploaded on Sep 27, 2015




> You deserve to breathe better air in your own home. Discover the simple ways to make this happen with Koto smart sensors.

----------


## Airicist

Koto app demo

Published on Oct 15, 2015




> Koto sensors sync directly with your iPhone or Android smartphone to provide advice that can help you sleep better, keep your family healthy and your house in good shape.

----------

